# Kommando Khaki equivalent



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

For some reason, whenever I buy a pot of Kommando Khaki, it always comes watery and thin, and doesn't cover very well at all, especially over darker colours. Do reaper or vallejo make a good equivalent?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

i got the vallejo "Khaki" which is there matched colour for commando khaki. I believe it is in the game colour range


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Khaki is a very weak paint, which means i love it for certain purposes. 

The Vallejo on is better but still not awesome.

TBH i'd grab a base shade thats close and paint over with khaki. I'm leaning towards Dheneb Stone but I haven't painted khaki in a long while so can't say for sure [IIRC I used Graveyard Earth.]


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I use the vallejo with my guard... It's desert yellow....


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Think he wants the khaki colour though, rather than using it as a highlight. It will go over desert yellow but there will be a colour shift I would think.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not one of your choices listed, but I have a preference for the Delta Americana line of acrylic paint- It covers well and it relatively inexpensive compared to the "specialized" model paints. It also comes in a WIDE variety of colors (Larger sekection than Reaper or Vallejo) and is available at most craft/hardware stores (Like Home Depot).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Reaper has several similar things. There's a Khaki triad, although I've also found that either of their bone triads works quite well in place of it as well. Aged Bone is very similar; if you prefer a slightly yellower khaki, Worn Ivory is a better color.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

My girlfriend had this problem with her guard at first- however, if you based coat with Dheneb Stone (foundation paint), wash with devlan mud and then highlight with kommando khaki and then bleached bone, you'll get a great finish which is very quick and easy to do.

Hope that helps,


El


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, I picked up a couple of the reaper and vallejo colours, as well as the P3 option that a friend recommended. I'm going to try them tomorrow, but I'll also give your recommendation a whirl mariachi.


----------

